# Chick problem....help



## Jeff (Apr 6, 2013)

We have one 2 week old chick that has developed trouble walking. Hasn't had any accidents that we know of but it is our 6 year olds chick. It uses both legs but is wobbly and would rather be laying down. She is growing well, eating,drinking, and her feathers are coming in nicely. The other chicks aren't being mean to her but we gave her her own box tonight to rest. Thoughts?


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Does it stare up to the sky before falling over ?


----------



## Jeff (Apr 6, 2013)

She looks like this


----------



## Jeff (Apr 6, 2013)

Haven't noticed her looking up. She doesn't want to get up


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Doesnt look good. It will probubly pass on by tomorrow. I have had a couple chicks do this last year. Sorry.


----------



## chickflick (Sep 23, 2012)

Separate it from the others and give it vitamins, can't hurt.


----------



## Jeff (Apr 6, 2013)

We separated for a day but she chirped constantly. Put her back with the others and she seems happier. They don't pick on her either.


----------



## wademach1977 (Apr 13, 2013)

I have had chicks do this and you have to let it develop that let or give the leg support. When it was born it was unable to develop the abitu to stand up properly.


----------



## Jeff (Apr 6, 2013)

It walked normally for days.....


----------



## chickflick (Sep 23, 2012)

How's the chick doing?


----------



## Jeff (Apr 6, 2013)

She is improving. I'm very surprised


----------

